# $2.2 T Give-A-Ways SBA Loan Criteria-



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I was curious as to what some of the "Pork" attached to the $2.2 Trillion Chicom Flu "Relief" Act and found that if you own a business you can apply for a loan that may or may not be forgiveable.
https://covid19relief.sba.gov/#/

One of the very strange criteria is the one below;

_*Applicant does not present live performances of a prurient sexual nature or derive directly or indirectly more than de minimis gross revenue through the sale of products or services, or the presentation of any depictions or displays, of a prurient sexual nature. *_

I had to look up the word "prurient" which means; marked by, arousing, or appealing to sexual desire.

Thought I'd share.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Just a label, like clothing. And, it needs to be hung in its only little section.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I was curious as to what some of the "Pork" attached to the $2.2 Trillion Chicom Flu "Relief" Act and found that if you own a business you can apply for a loan that may or may not be forgiveable.
> https://covid19relief.sba.gov/#/
> 
> One of the very strange criteria is the one below;
> ...


Are you saying my investment in Gambit's Kiddie Pool of Shame Movie Studio might not have been a good investment?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Inor said:


> Are you saying my investment in Gambit's Kiddie Pool of Shame Movie Studio might not have been a good investment?


Only if someone gets laid........................... off.


----------

